#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Изображения

## Legba

Здравствуйте!
Друзья, есть ли у кого-нибудь в приличном разрешении (типа 1500Х2000 точек или больше) изображения:
1. Древо Прибежища Лонгчен Нинтиг
2. Собрание божеств Ригзин Дюпа

Сканировать не предлагаю, просто вдруг есть отсканенное.

----------


## Светлана

1 - есть. Но не сканированное, а на бумаге, которое Патрул Ринпоче раздавал. Могу отдать.

----------


## Kushi

А куда Вам послать изображения? Такие у меня есть и в большом разоешении.

----------

Ниэллон (24.11.2009)

----------


## Naldjorpa

Можно мне 1 отослать на naldjorpa@gmail.com , буду очень благодарен )

----------


## Виталий Г

И мне, если можно - оба.
По одному.
vetaliano@gmail.com
Спасибо.

----------


## Ниэллон

С благодарностью приму оба (А так же другие тханки и рабочие изображения для нашей практики) на Philforfriends@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!  :Smilie:

----------


## Лелоченпа

Здравствуйте, не осталось ли у кого-нибудь изображения древа прибежища Лонгчен Нингтик в хорошем разрешении буду очень признателен если вышлете на dmtrjjvsv@rambler.ru

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

и мне)) rogakozla (собака) gmail.com


спасибо!

----------


## Сергей Пара

Пришлите пожалуйста и мне на perm077 собака mail.ru

----------

